# How-To Field Strip and Clean a Glock With Ashley  - NSFW



## Ravage (Aug 2, 2011)

Quite informative......yeeess.....


----------



## Dame (Aug 2, 2011)

LOL. Hey Headshot, Froglube needs a vid like this.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Aug 2, 2011)

Glock?  What Glock?


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 2, 2011)

The Army needs to have trainers like that...  I would have payed much more attention in class.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 2, 2011)

the bad gang tattoo inside her right wrist killed it for me...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't get it?:confused:


----------



## HOLLiS (Aug 3, 2011)

x SF med said:


> the bad gang tattoo inside her right wrist killed it for me...



2X.....................................


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 3, 2011)

x SF med said:


> the bad gang tattoo inside her right wrist killed it for me...


What's the significance of the tat?


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 3, 2011)

I like these videos, but hate the chicks voice. It is horrible.


----------



## The91Bravo (Aug 3, 2011)

I would happily demonstrate checking the proper headspace on that gap.

You know you are gay if you watched the glock the whole time


----------



## The91Bravo (Aug 3, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> I like these videos, but hate the chicks voice. It is horrible.


Like listening to the voices on those 900 numbers... er.. um... so I'm told anyway.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 3, 2011)

SOWT said:


> What's the significance of the tat?



A Heavy Cross on the inside of the right wrist was (back in the old days) a generic 1% gang notification, at least in NYC. On a female it was a sign she was "property" of a 1%er.


----------



## AWP (Aug 3, 2011)

I never made it to her voice. Her head looked like an anime cartoon. I'd rather beat off to random pages on Wikipedia.


----------



## The91Bravo (Aug 3, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> I never made it to her voice. Her head looked like an anime cartoon. I'd rather beat off to random pages on Wikipedia.


Confirmed Ghey answer


----------



## QC (Aug 5, 2011)

RackMaster said:


> The Army needs to have trainers like that... I would have payed much more attention in class.



My first Land Nav class was a picture of a Playboy centrefold, no shit, with faint contour lines. The Corporal saying, "Now this is a saddle and this 'ere is a summit of the peak." I kid you not...we all took notes.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 6, 2011)

So that was breech to...... stockings..........no,..no......it was garters................yeah, breech to garters...........That's it.............I'm sure of it now...........breech to garters..........

RF 1


----------

